# Wanted: Islabike Luath 24 or similar please



## crisscross (9 Sep 2010)

Hi again,

Following my previous successful post looking for a Luath700 for my daughter, my son would like to get in on the act!

So we are abandonning his birthday party and Christmas and looking to find a secondhand Luath24.

Hopefully it is coming to the end of the cycling season and someone may have outgrown theirs.

If not an islabike something suitably child friendly and sporty please.

Many thanks


----------

